# New in the North West.



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome bro, check out Stevens Pass if you get the chance its a sick little mountain and not a super far drive for you if I remember correctly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

I went to Stevens Pass once. It was my first time snowboarding actually. I wasn't there long though. I only took one run twice =P. I didn't know how to slow down and everybody was yelling at me.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome, we sometimes yell too .


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome welcome.

I hope you like it here, we have a nice little community going on.


I hope my bewbs give you a warm welcome.



.


----------

